# Bosch Laminate Routers - old accessories with new (Colt)



## zzdodge (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Bosch laminate trimmer kit, with several attachments, including an angle base, and offset router base and base which helps you join two sheets (for get the term for that one). The 1608/1609 router is the router which came with that kit.

My question is whether the newer laminate trim router, the Colt series, will work with the older router attachments. Does anyone know? 

I did call Bosch, and got an answer of YES, but when I asked a few questions, the YES, became I DON'T KNOW. So I figured I would ask here, figuring that someone who uses these tools more than I get to would be more likely to know. Thanks.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Amazon.com: Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with 4 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide: Home Improvement

Any of those accessories look familiar? I'm guessing a no on the offset base as the shape appears different but it's hard to say.


----------



## zzdodge (Aug 10, 2009)

I looked at those. I even did a measurement on a display model, which showed that the barrel diameter appears identical. I'm really wondering if anyone who has the old style installer's kit, bought a new router, and found that the old attachments fit.


----------

